# Mercedes A Class (2013) - New car prep



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well this is it… The Detail I have been waiting months for…

The new Mercedes A Class.

This car belongs to my grandparents, and it was the first out of the Chesterfield dealership. We haven't heard of other one even being close to being handed over to a customer yet. 
So this is very exciting indeed, especially for me… (Merc fanatic)

The Car is the SE variant, with extras such as Xenon's, privacy glass, parktronic and reversing camera.

---
So onto the detail, the car was jet washed down to remove any road dirt and grime. The car had covered over 200 miles, in a few short days.

Whole car was washed with Dodo juice sour power, using the 2BM.

The car was rinsed and the car was dried using a couple of AG Micro fibre towels.

The car was then put into the garage and I grabbed a cuppa.

Firstly the car wash wiped down with IPA. One panel at a time, ensuring the whole car had been covered.

At this point the heaters had kicked in so the garage was starting to become toasty warm.

The car was then coated in a layer of Wolfs Shine and Seal by DA on a finishing pad.

This was then followed by a coat of Wolfs Hard body. This was left to cure for around 15/20 minutes. Before being removed with a couple of microfibre cloths.

The car was then buffed up, and left overnight.

The next morning the car was treated to another coat of Wolf's Hard body and buffed off with a couple of micro fibre cloths.

Wheels were treated to some wolfs rim sealant, left to cure for 15 minutes then buffed off.

And here are the results…


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

They are an appealing car but the ride quality with sports suspension is awful - looking forward to the CLA variant


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

andy665 said:


> They are an appealing car but the ride quality with sports suspension is awful - looking forward to the CLA variant


Thankfully this is an SE, so no sports Suspension, i myself are looking forward to the CLA, might endup being an option when i change from my c class.


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

oooh I like that! nice colour too!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Beautiful colour 
Reminds me of sprint blue ( audi s3 )


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice work mate:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Great work and gorgeous car, really love the new A class. Paintwork looks fantastic wrapped in Hard Body - nice two tone interior too. :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I actually received the new A class brochure through the post from my dealer 10 minutes ago as I was interested in the AMG Sport version. It's a huge leap forward in styling from the old blank boxy A class. However the one thing i really hate about it is the screen stuck onto the front of the dash. BMW 1 series & Audi A1 both have the screens coming up out of the dash top which although not a brilliant bit of styling, at least looks like they were designed in, whereas the Merc screen is like a dodgy Halfords afterthought.
Its a shame because for me it spoils what promises to be a great car


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job matey, love the colour :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

So you didn't decontaminate the car before polishing by either claying or Iron X / Tardis? It would have given an even better finish for the Shine and Seal.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> So you didn't decontaminate the car before polishing by either claying or Iron X / Tardis? It would have given an even better finish for the Shine and Seal.


I used Iron X on the car, however i didn't clay the paint. I didnt feel it needed it.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice car, love the reflections:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking good my man great work.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

the alloys should look bigger!!!! anyway very nice car! and good colour choice


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Bear807 said:


> the alloys should look bigger!!!! anyway very nice car! and good colour choice


Funny you should say that as I said the same thing


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, love the colour and the interior looks nice on these


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Good job and lovely colour that. Saw one of these at my local benz dealer. Defo an improvement on styling.


----------



## Joloke08 (Aug 4, 2008)

Just Curious where is the gear selector?

Nice job with the car but everytime i see an auto version there appears to be no gearstick?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

First time I've seen one fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks stunning bud, very nice colour! Was looking at an AMG Sport on display at Cheshire Oaks last week!



Joloke08 said:


> Just Curious where is the gear selector?
> 
> Nice job with the car but everytime i see an auto version there appears to be no gearstick?


as far as I know it's a column shift just above the right hand indicator stalk, see the little chrome ended lever? Think that's it!

Correct me if I'm wrong folks!

Jb

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Looks stunning bud, very nice colour! Was looking at an AMG Sport on display at Cheshire Oaks last week!
> 
> as far as I know it's a column shift just above the right hand indicator stalk, see the little chrome ended lever? Think that's it!
> 
> ...


Yes your right... It's behind the steering wheel.


----------



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice indeed!!! Love the colour!


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

Interesting to see the ride quality myth being perpetuated ...... It's tosh !
Ours has sports suspension and the larger wheels and is absolutely fine ...... better than the CLC it replaced.
Run flats on the OPs car .....


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Clkrichard said:


> Interesting to see the ride quality myth being perpetuated ...... It's tosh !
> Ours has sports suspension and the larger wheels and is absolutely fine ...... better than the CLC it replaced.
> Run flats on the OPs car .....


Nothing wrong with the ride in this a class.. my grandad has a bad back & feels this is is perfect. These are not run flat tyres fitted.


----------



## BJG (Feb 8, 2013)

I have the AMG Sport version and yes, the ride is a little stiff but nothing more than I would expect for model with hardened, lowered suspension and run flats. 

I was a little apprehensive when I read some of the earlier reviews in regard to the stiff suspension but really had nothing to worry about. It handles very well around corners and with an average MPG of 65 I am more than happy!

Someone mentioned the "stuck on screen" and yes this is a little bizzare. However, you quickly get used to it and it actually becomes part of the dash. 

Great car and a significant improvement on the earlier A classes!


----------



## BJG (Feb 8, 2013)

PS awesome bit of prep work on the SE. Mine hasn't had that much attention but is certainly getting a lot more that my previous A3 did!!


----------



## jimbatt (May 13, 2009)

Finally got round to eyeballing your thread.

Looks awesome, cant wait to get mine.

And as promised, ill post pics up when I get it and after my first detail. Stay tuned!


----------

